# Unlikely Rescue Yesterday...



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Okay had to share...

Saturday my hubby picked me up from work when I got off, 
as we were driving I noticed a...CHICKEN scratching around
the hedges by the side of an old store next to where I work 
that is no longer open (hasn't been for years!)I told my hubby
"Lets get it!" however he told me it probably belonged to
someone and just wandered off, I agreed. Okay Sunday, 
I am off work. Monday I walk to work (I live just across the
street a ways, so I normally choose to walk on nice days
outside) and as I get across the street, there is the damn
chicken in the same spot scratching around a day later and 
I got really got close too to this solid white hen!

Anyways...hours later I get off of work and tell my hubby
I want to walk to see if the stray little pecker is still there 
(LOL)...so when I get around the bend (its dark) there is the
dang chicken roosting on top of a hedge! So I grab the chicken 
and walk home with her. We believe she fell off the truck with 
Chickens heading for Tyson (it happens often in these parts). 

So I got her home, she was pefectly fine for a tick on her (like 
a dog tick!) under her eye I removed. My grandpa has some 
chickens on his farm so I may just take "Gloria" there to live.
LOL.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

OMG that's a funny story but at least she can live with other chickens on a farm.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah I'm worried about her being solid white on a farm however, white chickens are easy pray for opposums, foxes, etc. My grandpa has had a major problem with those old opposums! Right now I got her in a little barn wher I keep my Rabbit "Nell" (Nell is a special rabbit with three legs, another rescue)

I will try and get some pics of her, she if awfully tame compared
to the wild yard birds I grew up around!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Are chickens hard to take care of? Could you just keep her?


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

KPoos said:


> Are chickens hard to take care of? Could you just keep her?


Not really, however if I kept her I would have to rig up a little fencing for her to get outdoors, (or create a chicken leash?LOL) right now she is locked up in a barn and that would be cruel for her not to be able to get outside. I am worried about the cat and dogs trying to have some homemade KFC if I let her in the yard-maybe they can have turns going outside?LOL. Eh, I dunno what to do at the moment!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ROFL @ homemade KFC  

My hubby loves chickens, he used to keep them as pets as a child. We live outside of the city limits and are way out of the way still though we're not zoned to keep livestock or poultry. Bummer  Who knows though, I might accidently aquire some at some point in time. Maybe an older Nicholas will want to do the poultry project with the 4-H clubs (hahaha their club is called Hot Wings!).


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't live outside city limits either ( I used to, I miss it!) , however I have a good sized fenced backyard my dogs play in, also lots of people around here have uptown yard birds I've noticed, however Ms. Chicky couldn't of came from a nearby house I believe, thinking she definitely fell off the truck.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Chicken wire and some stakes and viola you've got yourself a homemade chicken coop. Seriously though, you saved her from becoming KFC so you've gotta keep her right?


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

KPoos said:


> Chicken wire and some stakes and viola you've got yourself a homemade chicken coop. Seriously though, you saved her from becoming KFC so you've gotta keep her right?


Yeah I was thinking about putting some chicken wire and stakes around the barn, I was actually wanting some chickens one day...now the time is better than ever I suppose. If you think about it, the chicken and my rabbit will come useful when it comes to doing some gardening this year...yuck, but it helps!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah that's a good point. I have heard rabbit pellets are excellent fertilizer.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

KPoos said:


> Yeah that's a good point. I have heard rabbit pellets are excellent fertilizer.




I really want to grow some veggies this year, I am a nut for my green food...and maybe some purdy flowers.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

A rabbit and a chicken, you've got it covered!LOL


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

KPoos said:


> A rabbit and a chicken, you've got it covered!LOL


I should sell that ****....LITERALLY, LMAO ROFL!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Poultry falling off trucks is a big problem around me too, but they usually dont make it.... I always wonder how those darn birds get off the truck to begin with! 

On my way to Clemson I was driving and it was dark, and before I knew it I hit a HUGE dead turkey that had fallen off a truck (it was white) 
I was worried that it would have hurt the car, but I didnt see it til the last minute. 

on that trip I counted 6 dead turkeys on the side of the road!!! 
Thats alot of profit to be missing out on, they should fix up those trucks.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

LOL poor chicken.
Can you dye her feathers before you send her off?

Ha ha, I know you can't...but still.

Man I wish dead turkeys would fall off trucks by our house, that would make feeding raw a LOT cheaper!


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

When we lived on the farm I had 8 chickens. I gave them to my Mom when we had to move. When I go back to visit, MY chickens run up to my truck and are very happy to see me! I guess chickens aren't as brainless as some people think  I REALLY loved my chickens. They were my girlfriends. Whenever I was outside I had 8 chickens and 2 dogs following me everywhere. If I was in my back yard you could add a pony to that line up


----------

